

Show HN: the start-up butler, a weekend project - kelu124
http://unbouncepages.com/the-startup-butler/

======
JerusaEnt
One piece of advice is to say who you are. For all I know I'm giving my email,
and the right to email me daily, to some hobo on the street. How do I know who
you are? How can I trust you?

------
kelu124
Any advice ir question is highly appreciated ;)

------
kelu124
Corrected! With an explanation =)

